# [Wifi] Intel Wireless 8260 (solved)

## ruddy32

Hi,

After configuring wifi acces point in wpa configuration, wpa_supplicant show this information

```
wpa_supplicant : could not read interface p2p-dev-wlp4s0 flags: no such device
```

The system is configured with NetworkManager.

Journal logs :

```
# journalctl -b --no-pager|grep iwlwifi

Mar 14 19:06:47 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

Mar 14 19:06:47 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-19.ucode failed with error -2

Mar 14 19:06:47 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-18.ucode failed with error -2

Mar 14 19:06:47 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-17.ucode failed with error -2

Mar 14 19:06:47 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Unsupported splx structure

Mar 14 19:06:47 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 16.242414.0 op_mode iwlmvm

Mar 14 19:06:48 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8260, REV=0x208

Mar 14 19:06:48 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 19:06:48 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 19:06:48 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected

Mar 14 19:06:48 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0 wlp4s0: renamed from wlan0

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: [b]can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected[/b]

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 NetworkManager[453]: <info>  rfkill1: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:04:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill1) (driver iwlwifi)

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 NetworkManager[453]: <info>  (wlp4s0): new 802.11 WiFi device (carrier: UNKNOWN, driver: 'iwlwifi', ifindex: 3)

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected

Mar 14 20:13:33 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 20:13:33 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 20:13:33 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected

Mar 14 20:13:33 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 20:13:33 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Mar 14 20:13:33 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected
```

wpa_supplicant return :

```
# wpa_supplicant -B -i wlp4s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Could not read interface [b]p2p-dev-[/b]wlp4s0 flags: No such device

nl80211: Could not set interface '[b]p2p-dev-[/b]wlp4s0' UP

nl80211: deinit ifname=[b]p2p-dev-[/b]wlp4s0 disabled_11b_rates=0

[b]p2p-dev-[/b]wlp4s0: Failed to initialize driver interface

P2P: Failed to enable P2P Device interface
```

A new firmware is available for Intel Wireless 8260 : iwlwifi-8000C-21.ucode. How to make this firmware loaded at boot time? (Currently the system try to load iwlwifi-8000C-19.ucode)

Is it a configuration or driver problem?[/b]

----------

## charles17

No experience with journalctl, sorry.  

What is the exact device according to your output of lspci?

On the wiki article you should find everything needed for iwlwifi.

----------

## ruddy32

lspci -k shows

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1010

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

[/code]

lsmod | grep iwl shows

```
iwlmvm                241664  0

mac80211              647168  1 iwlmvm

iwlwifi               163840  1 iwlmvm

cfg80211              483328  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwlmvm

led_class              16384  2 iwlmvm,input_leds
```

What does mean the following log ?

```
Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected 
```

Is it  problem with the driver ? Or configuration ?

----------

## charles17

 *ruddy32 wrote:*   

> What does mean the following log ?
> 
> ```
> Mar 14 19:06:51 lt002 kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected 
> ```
> ...

 

ruddy32

The Intel Wireless 8260 device is still quite new and there might be unresolved bugs in its implementation.

There is evidence in this forum post for a kernel bug.

Which kernel version is causing your problem? Try one including this patch.

----------

## ruddy32

The system is installed with kernel 4.4.5-1.

----------

## charles17

 *ruddy32 wrote:*   

> The system is installed with kernel 4.4.5-1.

 

Did you try sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:4.1.20?

And, in case you were having some misconfiguration, you should also try with the latest version of https://sysresccd.org/

Edit:

What about "rmmod iwlwifi iwlmvm" and "modprobe iwlwifi" fromhttps://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/412vbq/iwlwifi_sometimes_fails_to_load_the_device/?

----------

## ruddy32

I solve the problem after resetting the dhcp server nd the acces point, and then removing the wireless interface from the laptop.

I don't know what's going wrong. It works evenif I still have the RSA error message in the log.

Thanks.

----------

